# Red legged "trapdoor"



## invertepet (Dec 12, 2002)

We just got these in... Looks like it could be a funnelweb if it's not a trapdoor. Anyone have species ideas? I love the colors!


----------



## Henry Kane (Dec 12, 2002)

Yeah, I can see why you'd suspect it may be a funnelweb. It's anotomical structure is pretty different from most trapdoors I've seen. Love the huge chelicera too. I'm guessing it's gotta be a meanie too I bet.

Atrax


----------



## invertepet (Dec 12, 2002)

I can't be sure on this, but when I was transferring it for photographing, it SEEMED like it MAY have spat venom! Either that or venom was dripping from its fangs and it snapped, because suddenly there were several big droplets of venom on the side of the container, about 2" above where it was...

Yes, another arachnid that seems angry just to be alive.


----------



## Alex S. (Dec 12, 2002)

*Possible Nemesiid*

It is very possible it could be of the family Nemesiidae (funnel-webs) as the spinnerets are somewhat long, which is a common characteristic of the Nemesiids. The overall body structure is built like finnel-webs as well. The enlarge chelicerae can be seen in other species of Nemesiid as well, such as the Missulena occatoria or Missulena bradleyi (the mouse spiders).

Alex S.


----------



## Martin H. (Dec 13, 2002)

.


hmmm... looks similar to mine:






















don't know what it is, some suggested that it could be a _Stasimopus_ sp..

BTW, on the photos is a subadult male, which matured in the meanwhile – but I don't have a female! =:-(

all the best,
Martin

www.spiderpix.com


----------



## invertepet (Dec 13, 2002)

Martin, I'd be willing to try a breeding loan if you want. I'm not positive of the sex of mine, but it SEEMS like a gemale...

bill


----------



## Martin H. (Dec 13, 2002)

Hello Bill,



> _Originally posted by invertepet _
> 
> Martin, I'd be willing to try a breeding loan if you want. I'm not positive of the sex of mine, but it SEEMS like a gemale...


 there is only one "little" problem: you are from the US while I am from Europe (Germany) and over here it is already freezing (in the nights about -10 to -15°C) => IMO the shipping is too risky! =:-(

all the best,
Martin


----------



## Alex S. (Dec 13, 2002)

The Ctenizidae, species Stasimopus artifex or Stasimopus caffer are a possibility, but the spider still has a resemblance to the Nemesiidae.

Alex S.


----------



## conipto (Dec 13, 2002)

Martin, when this and other non-tarantula myglamorphs mature out as males, do they get the same characteristics as tarantulas?  i.e, the tibial spurs, pedipalp changes.  Also, how about non-myglamorph spiders?  do they do this in any way?

Bill


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Dec 13, 2002)

*male trapdoor*

Bill,

I have a male trapdoor that is jet black and much smaller than a mature female. 
He's more the size of a black widow (a bit bigger but not a huge difference). 
He does have the enlarged pedipalps but no tibial hooks that I can see. 
Also, I am referring to the fully red trapdoor spider out of Tanzania and not the black backed red leg trapdoor pictured in Martin's and Invertepets pictures.

Paul


----------



## Alex S. (Dec 13, 2002)

When it comes to the true spiders, it can be a very wide variety of male/female distinction, but there is often pedipalp factors with the true spiders as well, such as in the Lycosidae (wolf spiders) or Salticidae (jumping spiders) in which the males often have thick tufts on the pedipalps used in courtship.

Alex S.

By the way, awesome photos Martin.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 16, 2002)

Man, you know I cant pass up Trapdoor talk!  I have a few of these "golden leg" or "orange leg" Trapdoors.  They are neat spiders, but do not appear to be true Trapdoor Spiders.  In fact, of the 3 that I have, the females made nice burrows with no doors.  And the male hasnt burrowed at all, which is to be expected.  The male has a spindly appearance, and bulbs on the pedipalps.  I also have a few male California Trapdoors, and a male Ravine Trapdoor from Tennessee.  They have the same characteristics as the male described above.  The only real difference between the species is the size.  With the California variety being a bit bigger. And of course the color is different. I just got my digital camera out of the shop and it wasnt repaired properly. So, I am not able to post photos right now.  But will soon.  Has anyone else kept trapdoors together?  I have 2 colonies of 3 living together right now.  I started the burrows for them and introduced them 1 at a time into the terrarium. I blocked access to the other burrows untill they were settled into their new homes and then I removed the particians.  One of my males disapeared one night and I thought he was a goner for sure.  But he reapeared the next day!!!  We shall see!!! 

Mike


----------



## Alex S. (Dec 16, 2002)

*Nemesiidae*

This makes the spider even more leading to the Nemesiidae (funnel-webs) as some Nemesiid species do build a burrow with out the full funnel webbing and instead with just a few strands of silk protruding from the mouth of the burrow which act as trip-lines for passing prey.


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: Nemesiidae*



> _Originally posted by Alex S. _
> *This makes the spider even more leading to the Nemesiidae (funnel-webs) as some Nemesiid species do build a burrow with out the full funnel webbing and instead with just a few strands of silk protruding from the mouth of the burrow which act as trip-lines for passing prey. *


Interesting, Alex! Does anyone happen to know any major differences anatomically between gorgyella and stasimopeus (please forgive spelling errors  )? Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Alex S. (Dec 17, 2002)

*Gorgyrella and Stasimopus*

Some basic differences is that the Gorgyrella have thicker legs while the Stasimopus have thinner legs. The stasimopus also have larger Chelicerae compared to body size while the Gorgyrella have smaller chelicerae compare to body size.

Alex S.


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Gorgyrella and Stasimopus*



> _Originally posted by Alex S. _
> *Some basic differences is that the Gorgyrella have thicker legs while the Stasimopus have thinner legs. The stasimopus also have larger Chelicerae compared to body size while the Gorgyrella have smaller chelicerae compare to body size.
> 
> Alex S. *


Wow!
Thanks, Alex!
I guess it would take comparing both side by side to tell them apart at first! I think, though, that mine might be Gorgyrella sp., one being a vicious little beast!

Paul


----------



## Alex S. (Dec 19, 2002)

Thats cool. No problem, Paul 

Alex S.


----------



## invertepet (Dec 21, 2002)

Does anyone have any pics comparing red or black (pref. both) Stasimopus to Gorgyrella? I'd love to be able to more accurately ID trapdoors and other African spiders when they come in. I have a big batch of them coming in January (from Tanzania and other outlying areas)...

bill


----------



## Bob the thief (Jan 1, 2003)

Actually I am becoming more and more interested in trap doors I think I may try colony thing I already have one...

I got him from pat from regal in a show but he doesn't look like and black trapdoor. I've seen he said it was a *new species* but i've never seen a black trapdoor like this one he has a grayer more dull metallic color


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bob the thief _
> *Actually I am becoming more and more interested in trap doors I think I may try colony thing I already have one...
> 
> I got him from pat from regal in a show but he doesn't look like and black trapdoor. I've seen he said it was a *new species* but i've never seen a black trapdoor like this one he has a grayer more dull metallic color *


Might be the glossy trapdoor, Barychelidae sp.?. 
I have a couple that are a metallic grey like you describe.

Paul


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Jan 13, 2003)

Here is a pic of Stasimopus sp.??


----------

